# Greens from Foundry



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey all, just a quick note to let you know that we are now selling our beans green! - it's something that we did years ago but then stopped again as there were some technical issues with the software we were using at the time that was making the whole thing a bit complicted. Following requests from a number of forum members in the past couple of months, I've set up an option to buy the green beans on our current software.

Enjoy rosting them!

Lee.


----------

